# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Bolivia's lonely frog: Scientists race to find mate for Romeo

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) February 9th, 2018 12:25 PM: Bolivia's lonely frog: Scientists race to find mate for Romeo*

Romeo, a 10-year-old Sehuencas water frog, has been given a dating profile as part of the search.
*Full Article*

----------

